# transfer paper supplier MELBOURNE Australia



## INIGMA (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello All,
Have been plodding along with my new heat transfer venture. My initial set up was Dye sublimation based and I have had no joy with it. Folowing much trial and error, I'm starting to get a grip. As I've exhausted my initial paper supplies, I've been searching for an australian supplier of heat press transfer paper light and dark. I am wary of the few distributors that I have found who package the paper as their own. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Basil, I think Forever has a distributor in Australia. You can look for it on Forever website, Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology


----------



## INIGMA (Feb 6, 2007)

Byron,
YES a distributor in South Australia....Thank You for the information
Regards
Basil


----------



## happyasgilmour (Feb 17, 2007)

So are you still using dye sublimation or are you using pigment ink now? If youre using dye sub check out rihac.com theyve been great to deal with, perfect products and great prices and they have a shop in Vic.


----------



## happyasgilmour (Feb 17, 2007)

As for Forever Australia theyve never built their website or answered my emails.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Basil,

sorry to hear you had no joy with due-sub... What went wrong, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Basil, Take a look at pictureperfectproducts.com.au talk to Terry he is a good egg..

R.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

plan b said:


> Basil, Take a look at pictureperfectproducts.com.au talk to Terry he is a good egg..
> 
> R.


 
I second that


----------



## happyasgilmour (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any other trasfer paper suppliers in Australia, Ive just bought an A3 printer and I had a look at picture perfect and their prices seem a bit high. Do they show a retail price on their website and do a trade price at all?


----------



## sam123 (Jul 28, 2007)

Have done a bit of business with picture perfect ,terry is great will give you good advice if you are having problems


----------



## INIGMA (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank You , for all the replys

Have to agree about Forever, Never!

Found Rhiac they're in my neighbourhood. Gladly recomend them, they are Happy to share knowlege, interested in what I'm trying to do and offer Great Service, bought a CIS. Easy set up results pleasing so far. But they only do Dye sub Paper.

Have Gone with P/Perfect basedon price .Dealt with Terry, YES.. Good Egg.

Re Dye Sub
Major drama setting up the Dye sub CIS
I want to use 100% cotton which is ok if I use light tees but Dark tees is another issue. Chopping and changing between heat settings and pressure caused severe headaches for this novice. have resolved to Keep it simple.

Thanks again to all for your interest
Regards
basil


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

*Suppliers who brand paper as their own*

I saw the post about not being too comfortable using suppliers who brand paper as their own - well those are the suppliers that are better to use than those who just sell a brand.

My reasoning is that in order to re-badge paper, your volumes need to be really high, so this means that these suppliers must already have a good product and a large customer base that is HAPPY with their product.

There are of course some exceptions to the rule, but this is generally the case. 

Most of the "manufacturers" out there of transfer paper don't manufacture anything anyway - they buy their paper from the paper mills (like Kimberly Clark, Neenah etc), and just re-badge it.

In some cases, a paper company may buy the formulation from a paper mill, and all papers made with that formulation will have their branding on it.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I had the same problems trying to find a supplier here for dark & light transfer paper. I purchased many different types of paper locally only to be dissapointed by the outcome and quality of these papers.
After days and many hours of reading which brands are 'best' to use I ended up purchasing JPSS and Jet Dark (Jet Opaque) [Neenah Paper] from Coastal Business Supplies. Shipping was a little expensive but was delivered within a few days and good cust. service. 

Hopefully soon someone can supply the well known and often used brands here so we all can benefit in some way! Anyway I am more than happy to share with what I have purchased more of. I have fifty sheets of Jet Dark I can part with at this moment as I will be concentrating more on lighter colours for the time being. If there's any interest just P.M me for details. Happy Tshirting & thanks for reading!

Regards,


----------

